# Windows 8 - goodbye NTFS



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I picked this up in this ZD Net article headlined Microsoft goes public with plans for its new Windows 8 file system:


> Microsoft officials are finally sharing publicly details about "Protogon," the new file system that the company is developing as part of Windows 8.
> 
> Officially named ReFS - for Resilient File System - the new file system will be made available via a staged "evolution," according to a January 16 post on the "Building Windows 8″ blog.
> 
> ReFS will begin life as a storage system for Windows Server only. Then - some time post Windows 8 - it will become a storage system for Windows clients, and then ultimately "as a boot volume," said author of the post, Surendra Verma, a development manager on the Windows Storage and File System team. (Interestingly, when the first leaks about ReFS, codenamed Protogon, occurred last year, those who discovered the new file system found it in leaked Windows 8 client builds.)


The article links to the Windows 8 engineering folks blog Building the next generation file system for Windows: ReFS.

Lemme see, now, what did I do with that Linux system info....


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

Wasn't Windows 7 supposed to come with a new file system, but it got taken off the list?


----------



## KevinRS (Oct 9, 2007)

Even the quote from the article makes it clear it won't be coming in desktop Windows 8, maybe in a later service pack or windows 9


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Windows *XP* was supposed to have a new file system that was going to be based on SQL Server. This was part of the "Chicago" project but was abandoned long before release. NTFS turned out to work pretty well (as a FAT & FAT32 replacement) for quite a while.


----------

